# Tracing a horse via Microchip??



## silver_pigeon

Hi there!

I have the microchip number of the horse I used to be keeper of, he was sold in very bad circumstances and heart-breakingly, I never knew where he went!

I have a copy of his documents and know his mircochip number.
Is there any way I can use this number to trace him??????? Does anyone know of a site that can track the number!

HELP!!..I'm going out of my mind with thinking about him, and I just want to know he is ok!

If anyone can help me I would be so happy, save for contacting every vet in the area he has gone to I dont know what more I can do, and I don't even think they'd tell me his new owners details!?


----------



## shortbackandsides

why dont you contact the company that chipped him? was the microchip transferred into the new owners name?


----------



## JSR

You may be able to trace it through NED . NED - Home


----------



## silver_pigeon

Thanks very much guys, I have been able to trace him through the passport issuing agnecy, I am so happy!


----------



## momentofmadness

You can write or call the micro chip company.. and give them your details for them to pass onto the new owners... Unfortunately due to the Data Protection Act the microchipping company are not allowed to disclose any info to you..

I had to sell My chestnut mare due to unforseen circumstances.. I wrote my tel number several times on her passport stating please ring me when you have bought her.. I sold her mid december and had a call the other day from a lady.. But by the sounds of things I can't see her keeping her.. It is heartbreaking.. I would never had sold my mare if I could have seen a way through my situ..

I really hope you find you horse.. also if you go onto Merseyhorse... They do free advertising for people trying to trace there old friends... And you could put a pic on here..


----------



## tonette

Keep us all updated when you find him. I wish micro chipping was around when i was in my teens so I could have traced a pony I loved so much


----------



## jez92

what breed and heigh is he? whereabouts was he sold to?


----------



## jez92

**height


----------



## shortbackandsides

silver_pigeon said:


> Thanks very much guys, I have been able to trace him through the passport issuing agnecy, I am so happy!


op has found him


----------

